# Roadmaster Shark?



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2019)

So I was contacted through my site about this bike owned by a CABEr. I'm posting pics for him hoping someone can tell us what this is. It is a middleweight (26 x 1.75) tires. The chainring looks like what was used on middle to late '50s CWC products but the bike looks early to mid '60s to me. Thoughts? V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> So I was contacted through my site about this bike owned by a CABEr. I'm posting pics for him hoping someone can tell us what this is. It is a middleweight (26 x 1.75) tires. The chainring looks like what was used on middle to late '50s CWC products but the bike looks early to mid '60s to me. Thoughts? V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 997131
> 
> ...



I was fortunate enough to acquire this bike on my recent trip to st. George Utah. I have never seen another one like it. It was a once in a life time shot, so i pulled the trigger on this one  before it got away. I do believe it could be a prototype, but i could be wrong. Their are several things that are some what off with this bike, such as the rear fender braces look hand made and are different than the front brace. The handle bars look to be one off with some ripples in the bends. The lower rear fender bracket is machine screwed to the frame. Their are no serial or frame numbers any where on the bike. It has a Murray style chain guard and a Troxel seat. The Bendix  coaster brake arm appears to be from the late 50's-early 60's with the stylized bendix logo. The bike once had what appears to be a late 50's roadmaster head badge that was missing when i acquired this bike. Any information or details about this rare bike would be much appreciated. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Miyata FL. (May 15, 2019)

Close but no cigar. Here is its brother Amf amflite cobra.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 16, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> Close but no cigar. Here is its brother Amf amflite cobra.
> View attachment 998514



Do you know what years these where made and where i could find a rear rack for one? thanks for the information. P.S. What year is this ad from? 50's or 60's? Also need a head badge.


----------



## Miyata FL. (May 17, 2019)

It is 60's bike.  For the missing parts you can make a wanted ad here in the classifieds section or look through eBay.  So far I found two different models of the  Amf "amflite" The cobra, and silver streak.  Ads below are from 1964 and 1965.







This is what the head badge looks like.  Cheers


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 18, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> It is 60's bike.  For the missing parts you can make a wanted ad here in the classifieds section or look through eBay.  So far I found two different models of the  Amf "amflite" The cobra, and silver streak.  Ads below are from 1964 and 1965.
> View attachment 999483
> 
> View attachment 999484
> ...



This  is an awesome find. do you by chance have any of these parts? If not, thank you very much for the ads and info. Enjoy the ride. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 25, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> It is 60's bike.  For the missing parts you can make a wanted ad here in the classifieds section or look through eBay.  So far I found two different models of the  Amf "amflite" The cobra, and silver streak.  Ads below are from 1964 and 1965.
> View attachment 999483
> 
> View attachment 999484
> ...



I found the model number for the cobra, r-5677. You wouldn't by chance know the model number for the silver streak or the shark by chance? My shark bike has no numbers any where on the frame so maybe it's an early production or prototype. Thanks again for the information you provided. Razin.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 25, 2019)

SCORE !!!!      Love The Chrome Frame !     Prototype would be awesome!    To my untrained eye...................looks like you have a "Winner"  !!!


----------



## Miyata FL. (May 25, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I found the model number for the cobra, r-5677. You wouldn't by chance know the model number for the silver streak or the shark by chance? My shark bike has no numbers any where on the frame so maybe it's an early production or prototype. Thanks again for the information you provided. Razin.



I don't have any more info on this model, hopefully someone more knowledgeable on Amf bikes can chime in in the future so we can all learn. Cheers..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 25, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> SCORE !!!!      Love The Chrome Frame !     Prototype would be awesome!    To my untrained eye...................looks like you have a "Winner"  !!!



Thanks. I did really  SCORE on this rare and unusual bike. I just need to find a rear rack, put on some white walls  and restore the chain guard to o.e.m. standards. I really enjoy working on this bike because i'm always finding more cool stuff about this bike. I'll get her done soon. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 2, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Thanks. I did really  SCORE on this rare and unusual bike. I just need to find a rear rack, put on some white walls  and restore the chain guard to o.e.m. standards. I really enjoy working on this bike because i'm always finding more cool stuff about this bike. I'll get her done soon. Razin.





razinhellcustomz said:


> Thanks. I did really  SCORE on this rare and unusual bike. I just need to find a rear rack, put on some white walls  and restore the chain guard to o.e.m. standards. I really enjoy working on this bike because i'm always finding more cool stuff about this bike. I'll get her done soon. Razin.



Does any one know where i can find a rear rack for this bike? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Will look on ebay again but looked before. No luck. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 2, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> It is 60's bike.  For the missing parts you can make a wanted ad here in the classifieds section or look through eBay.  So far I found two different models of the  Amf "amflite" The cobra, and silver streak.  Ads below are from 1964 and 1965.
> View attachment 999483
> 
> View attachment 999484
> ...



Where did you find this picture of the head badge? Thanks for the information. Razin.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 2, 2019)

Google.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 2, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> Google.
> View attachment 1008582



Is this one of your bikes or was this also on google? Ride on. Razin.


----------



## ttownbikeman (Jun 26, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> So I was contacted through my site about this bike owned by a CABEr. I'm posting pics for him hoping someone can tell us what this is. It is a middleweight (26 x 1.75) tires. The chainring looks like what was used on middle to late '50s CWC products but the bike looks early to mid '60s to me. Thoughts? V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 997131
> 
> ...



I thought I was by my self. I only found ads about this bike. The chrome is so cool. Here a pic of the one I found about three month ago. Bike was all orginal except seat. So I model it after some advertising I found


----------



## ttownbikeman (Jun 26, 2019)

ttownbikeman said:


> I thought I was by my self. I only found ads about this bike. The chrome is so cool. Here a pic of the one I found about three month ago. Bike was all orginal except seat. So I model it after some advertising I foundView attachment 1021278



26 girl amflite falcon those bar are orginal


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

ttownbikeman said:


> I thought I was by my self. I only found ads about this bike. The chrome is so cool. Here a pic of the one I found about three month ago. Bike was all orginal except seat. So I model it after some advertising I foundView attachment 1021278



Cool bike. First girls bike that iv'e seen of the Amflite bikes, Very nice bike. I really like the color too. I have been considering putting white walls on mine, but  first i have to deal with a tweaked frame issue. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin. P.S. The forks are  totally cool too!!!


----------



## Oilit (Jun 17, 2021)

I've got two Roadmaster catalogs from the '60's, a 1960 and a 1967. There's no mention of the AMFlite models in the 1960 catalog, but there are two in 1967. Pages 2 and 3:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 17, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I've got two Roadmaster catalogs from the '60's, a 1960 and a 1967. There's no mention of the AMFlite models in the 1960 catalog, but there are two in 1967. Pages 2 and 3:
> 
> View attachment 1431386
> 
> View attachment 1431387



These are really NEATO bikes too. I'd be even luckier to find one of these 20" bikes Thanks for sharing Oilit. RideOn... Razin..


----------



## Oilit (Jun 22, 2021)

I forgot I had this. Somebody listed a complete set of AMF Roadmaster catalogs from 1956 to 1968 on Ebay a while back, but by the time I saw them, they were already sold. But the seller had pictures of all the covers, so I saved them. The AMFlite first appears on the cover of the 1964 catalog:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 22, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I forgot I had this. Somebody listed a complete set of AMF Roadmaster catalogs from 1956 to 1968 on Ebay a while back, but by the time I saw them, they were already sold. But the seller had pictures of all the covers, so I saved them. The AMFlite first appears on the cover of the 1964 catalog:
> 
> View attachment 1434301



This is basically what my bike would have looked like when new, but i think mine had a different rear rack . Thanks for sharing Oilit... Razin..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hey @Bike from the Dead you might want to check out this thread. He just picked up one of these I'm sure he would like some info on it.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 22, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Hey @Bike from the Dead you might want to check out this thread. He just picked up one of these I'm sure he would like some info on it.



I actually came across this thread just before I picked up mine. I've been meaning to look at it more in depth. Sadly, I'm probably in the same boat as Razin. I only know so much about these bikes. I didn't even know there was a chrome version until I saw this thread. I'll take some time to go through the thread later today. Hopefully after reading everything, I'll be able to help Razin in some way.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 22, 2021)

Well, I just finished looking through the thread, and sadly, as expected, there's not much else I feel I can contribute to it. I actually learned more about the AMFLITE Falcon I have more than anything. Did you ever find the serial number for your bike? Mine was located on the right rear dropout. I wish I could help out more, but you probably know more about these bikes than I do at this point.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 9, 2022)

@razinhellcustomz, I picked up a 1964 AMF catalog and the inside front cover is all about the new "Amflite" models, so it looks like that's the year they were introduced. There's a Shark pictured, but the only middleweight Amflite with a chromed frame is the Silver Streak, so I wonder if your chain guard was swapped out? It looks like AMF was betting big on the Amflites, there's even a couple of lightweight models, but in 1964 they were up against the Sting-Ray.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 9, 2022)

Oilit said:


> @razinhellcustomz, I picked up a 1964 AMF catalog and the inside front cover is all about the new "Amflite" models, so it looks like that's the year they were introduced. There's a Shark pictured, but the only middleweight Amflite with a chromed frame is the Silver Streak, so I wonder if your chain guard was swapped out? It looks like AMF was betting big on the Amflites, there's even a couple of lightweight models, but in 1964 they were up against the Sting-Ray.
> 
> View attachment 1567328
> 
> ...



Hey Oilit, Really love this post as it sheds more lihgt on these very rare Roadmaster bikes.. Mine has traces of red on the chain guard that matches the bottom of the seat, but any thing is possible.. I'm also thinking mine was a early proto type as their are no numbers any where on the frame at all.. Thanks for sharing.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 18, 2022)

Oilit said:


> @razinhellcustomz, I picked up a 1964 AMF catalog and the inside front cover is all about the new "Amflite" models, so it looks like that's the year they were introduced. There's a Shark pictured, but the only middleweight Amflite with a chromed frame is the Silver Streak, so I wonder if your chain guard was swapped out? It looks like AMF was betting big on the Amflites, there's even a couple of lightweight models, but in 1964 they were up against the Sting-Ray.
> 
> View attachment 1567328
> 
> ...



I wonder where the Falcon fit in tier-wise. Based on the one I own and another I saw for sale some time ago, they look similar to the Shark pictured in the brochure, but they don't have the rear rack, headlight, or chrome/stainless topper plate. 












I'd love to find out more about the model I've got if possible. Still, it's cool that you found that brochure and shared it with us! That's an awesome piece of memorabilia!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 18, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I wonder where the Falcon fit in tier-wise. Based on the one I own and another I saw for sale some time ago, they look similar to the Shark pictured in the brochure, but they don't have the rear rack, headlight, or chrome/stainless topper plate.
> View attachment 1572801
> View attachment 1572803View attachment 1572802
> View attachment 1572804
> ...



To my way of thinking the painted models like the Falcon might have been the middle to lower tier and the Chrome Shark models with the fancy rear racks may have been the upper echelon models.. If any one knows different please let us know.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 18, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> To my way of thinking the painted models like the Falcon might have been the middle to lower tier and the Chrome Shark models with the fancy rear racks may have been the upper echelon models.. If any one knows different please let us know.. RideOnn.. Razin..



That's what I'm thinking. Mine was probably more of an entry-level model. Not a bad one, but nowhere near as fancy as the others pictured in that brochure.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 18, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Mine was probably more of an entry-level model. Not a bad one, but nowhere near as fancy as the others pictured in that brochure.



😎


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 18, 2022)

The same frame, running gear, tires and wheels make the bikes ride the same. The rest is just aesthetic.  I think some of my Schwinn Typhoons - painted fenders, blackwall tires, and no bling - are some of my favorite bikes.  The Corvettes, etc are just not as much fun to just go out and ride. On the Typhoons, I’m not worried about scratching chrome or dirtying the white sidewalls. And they’re not as heavy.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 19, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I wonder where the Falcon fit in tier-wise.



Your Falcon is super nice.  It seems to me that is a no nonsense -lets just ride kinda bike.  Nothin' to rattle off or worry about. Like @Rivnut says.............these can be a real pleasure to ride, and yours looks fantastic !  Thanks for sharing the pictures  🤓  These are very interesting bikes 🧐


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 19, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Your Falcon is super nice.  It seems to me that is a no nonsense -lets just ride kinda bike.  Nothin' to rattle off or worry about. Like @Rivnut says.............these can be a real pleasure to ride, and yours looks fantastic !  Thanks for sharing the pictures  🤓  These are very interesting bikes 🧐



Thank you! Yeah, it doesn't have any bells or whistles, but it looks just fine without 'em! It is a fun bike to ride, but it needs a coaster brake service at some point. 

What's really funny is that the rest of my family's not really into bikes, certainly not to the degree I am, but when I brought this bike home and put some new tubes and whitewall tires on it, they all really loved it and were excited to take it for a spin around the neighborhood! I had planned on turning it into a 26" muscle bike by just unbolting the fenders, putting a bigger tire on the rear wheel, and adding a white banana seat, chrome sissy bar and some ape hangers on top of all that, but after a simple change of tires and the response this bike got from my family, I think I like it better just as it is. 

If you like, I've got even more pictures of my Falcon here.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 19, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> If you like, I've got even more pictures of my Falcon here.



Thanks for the link.    I really like the peaked fenders. I didn't notice those in any other pictures.  The sweeping lines really make this bike appealing.  You were spot on to go after this. What a great example. The white walls make it look even better.  I bet it's a real easy ride, You mentioned a 2 speed Bendix hub............that would be a good choice.   I really like  the 2 speed kick back on my spaceliner.   Thanks again for sharing 😀     -Curt-


----------



## Oilit (Feb 19, 2022)

These are the other two middleweight Amflite models in the 1964 catalog, I probably should have posted all four to start with. You're right, it looks like the Falcon was the basic version, the Cobra and Shark were the intermediate versions (with very little difference between them that I can see) and the Silver Streak was the one with the bling. But your Falcon has survived in beautiful shape, it looks like you bought it new from the store just in the last year or two!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 19, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Thanks for the link.    I really like the peaked fenders. I didn't notice those in any other pictures.  The sweeping lines really make this bike appealing.  You were spot on to go after this. What a great example. The white walls make it look even better.  I bet it's a real easy ride, You mentioned a 2 speed Bendix hub............that would be a good choice.   I really like  the 2 speed kick back on my spaceliner.   Thanks again for sharing 😀     -Curt-



You're welcome! And thank you! Those sweeping lines are what drew me to that bike in the first place. I had never seen one like it before, so when I saw it, I knew I had to have it. I still might see about building it up as a muscle bike with that Bendix 2-speed hub, but for now I just like to ride it as it is. You're welcome, and thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 19, 2022)

Oilit said:


> These are the other two middleweight Amflite models in the 1964 catalog, I probably should have posted all four to start with. You're right, it looks like the Falcon was the basic version, the Cobra and Shark were the intermediate versions (with very little difference between them that I can see) and the Silver Streak was the one with the bling. But your Falcon has survived in beautiful shape, it looks like you bought it new from the store just in the last year or two!
> 
> View attachment 1573503
> 
> View attachment 1573508



I was wondering if there was a page in that brochure for the Falcon! Thanks for sharing! So it's possible the bike I have is a 1964 model? I tried looking at the serial number on mine, but the lock washers for the rear wheel rendered it unreadable. Thanks! I bought it off a friend down in OKC for $100. I had never seen a bike like it before, especially not in such good shape, so I knew I had to buy it. It's a little rustier than those few pictures show, but overall, it's in amazing shape for its age. It's a ton of fun, and it introduced me to a relatively obscure model of bike from AMF, which is super cool. It's even more fun now that I can see what it would've looked like from the factory, thanks to your brochure! Thanks dude!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 19, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Thanks for the link.    I really like the peaked fenders. I didn't notice those in any other pictures.  The sweeping lines really make this bike appealing.  You were spot on to go after this. What a great example. The white walls make it look even better.  I bet it's a real easy ride, You mentioned a 2 speed Bendix hub............that would be a good choice.   I really like  the 2 speed kick back on my spaceliner.   Thanks again for sharing 😀     -Curt-



I like the idea of a Bendix 2 speeder for my Shark, but have yet to find one that i can spring for.. Just have to keep looking i guess..


----------



## Oilit (Feb 20, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I was wondering if there was a page in that brochure for the Falcon! Thanks for sharing! So it's possible the bike I have is a 1964 model? I tried looking at the serial number on mine, but the lock washers for the rear wheel rendered it unreadable. Thanks! I bought it off a friend down in OKC for $100. I had never seen a bike like it before, especially not in such good shape, so I knew I had to buy it. It's a little rustier than those few pictures show, but overall, it's in amazing shape for its age. It's a ton of fun, and it introduced me to a relatively obscure model of bike from AMF, which is super cool. It's even more fun now that I can see what it would've looked like from the factory, thanks to your brochure! Thanks dude!



From the pictures you posted on Rat Rod Bikes, it looks like the first letter of your serial could be "R". If AMF was still following their same convention from earlier years, that would match the model numbers in the '64 catalog, which also start with "R". And I doubt the Amflite models were offered very long in any case, because there sure aren't many of them around!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 20, 2022)

Oilit said:


> From the pictures you posted on Rat Rod Bikes, it looks like the first letter of your serial could be "R". If AMF was still following the same convention, that would match the model numbers in the '64 catalog, which also start with "R". And I doubt the Amflite models were offered very long in any case, because there sure aren't many of them around!



I really hope you're right, because it'd be awesome to transport a 1964 Falcon behind my 1964 Comet!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 20, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I really hope you're right, because it'd be awesome to transport a 1964 Falcon behind my 1964 Comet!
> View attachment 1574437



Is your Comet a Caliente model? My mom almost bought a 67 Comet Caliente when i was a kid in the 70's.. Really nice and  well built cars that they did a 100,000 mile durability test in the fall of 63 that they ran for fourty days and nites that they broke over 100 records in the process... Great cars...


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 20, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is your Comet a Caliente model? My mom almost bought a 67 Comet Caliente when i was a kid in the 70's.. Really nice and  well built cars that they did a 100,000 mile durability test in the fall of 63 that they ran for fourty days and nites that they broke over 100 records in the process... Great cars...



No, mine's a 404, one trim level below the Caliente. Awesome! I've read about that 100,00 mile test, as well as the Comets that participated in the East African Safari. They are great cars. Did I ever share the story behind mine? I can save it for a private message or separate thread so I don't derail your thread here.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 20, 2022)

Bike from the Dead said:


> No, mine's a 404, one trim level below the Caliente. Awesome! I've read about that 100,00 mile test, as well as the Comets that participated in the East African Safari. They are great cars. Did I ever share the story behind mine? I can save it for a private message or separate thread so I don't derail your thread here.



I believe you said it as your grand pa's car...


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 21, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I believe you said it as your grand pa's car...



Not quite. I got it from my Great Uncle Larry, but it did belong to my great grandparents before he owned it.


----------

